# OCZ Vertex 4 to Crucial M500 Raid 0... Good or bad idea?



## adulaamin (Feb 28, 2014)

Currently I have an OCZ Vertex 4 256gb. Here's the Crystal Disk Info SS:







While I was browsing online, I saw that the Crucial M500 240gb SSDs were going for PhP 6,250.00 (+/- USD 140.00). I've got some cash left over from my GPU purchase enough to buy one and I would be able to sell the OCZ I'm currently using for a minimum of PhP 8,000.00 (+/- USD 180.00) and I could use that to buy another one for a RAID 0 set-up. Would that be a good idea or should I just keep the OCZ and buy something else? 

My system specs are listed on the left and if there's something you think I should upgrade/sidegrade/buy then please let me know. I need to spend this extra cash while the wife's still OK with it. She might find something to buy or she might just change her mind and say no to everything


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Apr 14, 2014)

No reply?? Wow...
I guess there is no point replying now, but if it makes you comfortable, Vertex 4 256 GB would be my choice. RAID 0 is unreliable, plain and simple. Get a single Plexor M6e if you want performance.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 14, 2014)

I would run them in Raid0 for sure! Look at my sig..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 14, 2014)

RAID0 on SSDs is rather pointless. You wont notice the extra read and write speeds in real world. Just get one large capacity drive.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 14, 2014)

I say just buy a 500Gb SSD and be done with it


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 14, 2014)

Agree with Jetster.  I went from a 2x Corsair Force 3 120GB in RAID 0 to a Samsung 840 Evo 500gb and I honestly cannot tell a difference in performance.  The Evo ROCKS


----------

